# When to pick up, how many weeks old?



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

It's been 13 years since I've had a puppy but I just put money down on a GSD last week. They were born on January 6th and I'm trying to determine when I should pick up my new puppy. 

The breeder said he will not consider letting him go before 8 weeks but recommended, in his experience, to wait 10 to 12 weeks. 

I grew up in a German Shepherd family and got my own in 1999. My GSD traveled the world with me while I was in the military but I lost him to a heart issue in 2009. It's hit me so hard to have to put him down that it has taken me 2 1/2 years to be ready for another one. It's been 12 years since I've had a puppy so I'm having to dust off my knowledge base on this topic again.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

and....because I'm excited....here is a pic of the little guy


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

usually 8 weeks is the normal is this breeder going to take him for all his shots and check ups till 10 - 12 weeks?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would think 8 weeks is a good age..I got mine at 12 weeks and I was her 3rd home, so she was quite confused. I'm positive that if I would have been her first home @ 8 weeks she would have had an easier time adjusting.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Killian10 said:


> and....because I'm excited....here is a pic of the little guy


He's a cutie


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Ahhh hes a handsome guy...Grats!!! or girl? hehe ?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

If you pick him up at 8 weeks, will you be able to spend most of the first week with him or will you have to go to work and be away from him more than 4 hours at a time? 

If you will be home with him, 8-9 weeks is a good age. If you will have to leave him on his own much, then I'd go for an older age.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I like just after the 7 week evaluation...and 8 weeks is perfect. What a cutie!

Developmental Stages


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

8 weeks is good but if your breeder would prefer 10-12 weeks, find out if they will do all the checkups and shots until that point. I brought my pup home at 12 weeks old but all her siblings except for one left the weeks prior. Depends on your preferance i guess.


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

I've read all these things about them being more confident if you wait longer to pick them up but I don't see how there is any truth to that. 

Yes he plans to get all the checkups/shot required at the required age.


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

BlackthornGSD said:


> If you pick him up at 8 weeks, will you be able to spend most of the first week with him or will you have to go to work and be away from him more than 4 hours at a time?
> 
> If you will be home with him, 8-9 weeks is a good age. If you will have to leave him on his own much, then I'd go for an older age.


I'm working at home for at least the next three months so I will be home 24/7. I actually have some medical issues from my wonderful "Afghanistan Vacation" that have prevented me from driving so long story short I couldn't leave if I wanted to..LOL.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Killian10 said:


> I've read all these things about them being more confident if you wait longer to pick them up but I don't see how there is any truth to that.
> 
> Yes he plans to get all the checkups/shot required at the required age.


 well if your in no hurry whats a few more weeks then......but either way your safe at the 8 week thing good luck and cant wait to see more of him:thumbup:


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments on the pic. That was last week when I first met him. He was the boldest of the group and came right up to me. I was pretty much done at that point...decision made.

I went over there today an visited him again. I told the breeder I'm going to be a pain because I'll be there at least once a week until he comes home..hahaha.

Anyway, here is a pic of him wrestling with his father. He's up by the head, his brother is taking out the lower end.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind if you are going to be home constantly.
Give the pup alone time so he won't be so dependent on you that separation anxiety develops. Crating and time with you not in his realm for short periods will be good to begin when you bring him home. Crate in the bedroom at night, and possibly one in a more active area for some down-time during the day. 
Daddy looks like he is a great one! Cute pic!!

I'd get the breeders input on matching the pup to you, let the breeder choose, as they know personalities better than you can in your short visits.


----------



## gypsyrose (Nov 22, 2010)

Killian10 said:


> I've read all these things about them being more confident if you wait longer to pick them up but I don't see how there is any truth to that.
> 
> Yes he plans to get all the checkups/shot required at the required age.


 I got gypsy at eight weeks but i think twelve weeks is better it gives the momma dog a chance to start breaking the little land shark from biting so hard.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not many breeders will even leave the momma with the pups after 8 weeks or so...she's had enough by then(maybe a few small visits, but not on a regular basis) Usually after weaning, mom has had more than enough of her little darlings.
I can't imagine keeping a whole litter for 12 weeks! One or two maybe....


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

IF it's a hands on breeder that will be working with the pup I'd prefer 12wks but the cute puppy stage means considerably less to me than to most. IF your nurturing instincts are strong & you're in love with the little fluff balls, bring the pup home at 8 wks.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

PS-I'm very, very glad you're home. Take care.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's up to you and the breeder. I prefer 7 weeks. I do a TON of socialization in the first four weeks, pup comes to work with me *every* day plus we make a point to stop somewhere new *every* day. It is exhausting for me (but worth it) and no matter how well-intentioned the breeder I simply cannot believe they could spend as much time and effort socializing an entire litter the way I do one puppy. It's important for my puppies to get along with my pack and settle into *my* environment, so I want them home as soon as possible. I don't need help with crate training or potty training and have certain priorities that the breeder might not have.

How confident the pup is just depends on genetics. This isn't going to do a 180 from 7 weeks to 12 weeks.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Liesje said:


> It's up to you and the breeder. I prefer 7 weeks. I do a TON of socialization in the first four weeks, pup comes to work with me *every* day plus we make a point to stop somewhere new *every* day. It is exhausting for me (but worth it) and no matter how well-intentioned the breeder I simply cannot believe they could spend as much time and effort socializing an entire litter the way I do one puppy. It's important for my puppies to get along with my pack and settle into *my* environment, so I want them home as soon as possible. I don't need help with crate training or potty training and have certain priorities that the breeder might not have.
> 
> How confident the pup is just depends on genetics. This isn't going to do a 180 from 7 weeks to 12 weeks.



^^^ This^^^.

I want my puppies at 7 to 8 weeks. For ME, having to wait any longer is a deal breaker. For the reasons posted above, AND the fact that 7 to12 weeks is my favorite age. I'm NOT going to miss out on it!!!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have experienced first hand how staying with siblings longer can help with bite inhibition. No negative corrections when your playing with another dog/puppy. Are other puppies from the litter staying longer as well? 10-12 weeks is fine time to bring home. I agree with Jane. Careful how much time the puppy spends with you. That can lead to separation anxiety later.

Since its been awhile for you, do you have a crate? Nail clippers, clicker (for training), treats, the food they are going to be weaned to, brush (I use a rubber one), collar, leash. I know you have gone to visit the puppy. So you have someone to drive you. Where are you going to take puppy training classes? Do you already have a vet picked out? Have you read up on potty training as well? Just some things to think about.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

We've always picked up our puppies between 7-9 weeks


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not totally sold on the bite inhibition thing, at least not in my experience. I've had three GSD puppies before 12 weeks, two at 7 weeks one at 9 weeks and none of them were ever mouthy to me or overly mouthy toward my other dogs. No biting on me or having to redirect them to toys or anything like that. Pan has always been an opportunistic chewer but not a major destroyer (he'll chew small stuff if left around but not go after furniture and he leaves the stuff in his crate alone). None of these puppies were what I hear about "landshark" GSDs. 

A few days after I picked up Nikon, I went to a huge dog show (Sieger Show) with the breeder and she had several of the puppies left that were being distributed along the way. We put Nikon back in with them and there were times they got to playing so hard we had to break them up. Once Nikon got bit by a littermate so hard there was blood and he had a scar for a long time. It was pretty clear these guys were OK playing for an hour or so but didn't want to be penned up together anymore. They were just 8 weeks old at the time. 

That is why I say it's important to me that *I* socialize my dogs the way I want to. I know the mother is long since done with them, they are getting sick of each other, so who is really doing the interacting? I just don't expect a breeder to do what I do with TEN dogs individually.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Based on you being a little rusty regarding puppyhood: I think it would really depend on what the breeder was going to do with the puppy between 8 weeks and 12 weeks. If the breeder is going to work on socialization, crate training etc. and the breeder is experianced it might be a good idea to let the breeder help you get a head start before you take the puppy home. 

I think I'd ask the breeder why they think it's a good idea to leave the pup there till 12 weeks. Let the breeder explain to you what their thoughts are. If it's just a matter of the pup playing with litter mates or other kennel dogs during that time, then I'd elect to bring the pup home at 8 weeks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

First of all, thank you for going to Afghansitan and doing what the rest of us don't have to do. 
Welcome home.
Second of all, I know how you feel. I am going to pick mine up at exactly 8 weeks, because that is when the breeder gave me the OK. This breeder has been doing this for over 25 years, so I trust her judgment.
I say go for it.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I would go with 8-9 weeks, unless I was getting an older puppy; however, if its a young puppy like this I would go with that just so I could make sure I had everything I needed and have the vet appointment in place, etc. for the next day or two after getting the pup home. I'm still waiting to make a final choice to put a deposit down.


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

08 to 12 weeks old is the best time for puppy to leave its pack as widely suggested, but I prefer to pick mine at 08 or 09 weeks old so I can socialize him to new people and new environments sooner, and he also will bonding more to me as master. However, puppies normally received only first shot at that time, so the new owner has to give them the second shot. G'luck with new puppy.


----------



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm going to jump in here even though I do not currently have a GSD (getting one later in the year, after a planned breeding) and I haven't owned one for nearly 15 years.

But I have had GSDs in the past and was a breeder of Labrador Retrievers for the last 20 years... 


First thing - if your breeder is wanting to hang on to the pups until they are 12 weeks old, you have found a *GOOD* breeder - one who is putting the welfare of the puppies ahead of turning a quick buck. After all, it is going to cost the breeder money to hang on to those pups for 4 weeks longer than is "normal".


Second thing - I don't know if this is common in the GSD world, but in the Lab world there is this _*myth*_ that says the 49th day is the best day to get the pup (pushed by a trainer who wrote some popular books back in the 70's who quite frankly didn't know what he was talking about). 
But it's just that - a myth. 

I don't recall where to find it, but there was a research paper by an animal behaviorist that showed that a puppy's development of a "fear response" peaked right at 7 weeks - making it one of the WORST times to get a puppy. This was an age where their ability to handle new situations was at its lowest point. Her research showed that the puppy was BEST able to handle new social situations between 9-12 weeks of age. After 12 weeks it became less desirable to keep a litter together because the pecking order in the pack begins to ingrain within each puppy (not all that desirable on both ends of the spectrum).

I seem to recall that the title of her paper was "The 49 day myth"...


----------

